# What's your personality type?



## teanigami (Jan 28, 2014)

I've gotten INFJ on every test, which is apparently one of the rarest personality types. What's yours? Feel free to copy/paste your results and/or share what you think. 

"Carl Jung (1875-1961) was Swiss psychiatrist who proposed a theory of psychological types. His theory was taken and extended by Katharine Briggs and her daughter, Isabel Myers, personality enthusiasts who had studied his work extensively. They developed the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator which classified people into 16 different types on the basis of four dichotomies: Introversion-Extroversion, Sensing-Intuition, Thinking-Feeling, and Judging-Perceiving. The first three were adapted from Jung and the last developed by Myers-Briggs. So, for example, a person could be Extroverted-Sensing-Feeling-Perceiving (ESFP) or Introverted-iNtuiting-Thinking-Judging (INTJ). "

More about INFJ:


Spoiler



INFJs are distinguished by both their complexity of character and the unusual range and depth of their talents. Strongly humanitarian in outlook, INFJs tend to be idealists, and because of their J preference for closure and completion, they are generally "doers" as well as dreamers. This rare combination of vision and practicality often results in INFJs taking a disproportionate amount of responsibility in the various causes to which so many of them seem to be drawn.

INFJs are deeply concerned about their relations with individuals as well as the state of humanity at large. They are, in fact, sometimes mistaken for extroverts because they appear so outgoing and are so genuinely interested in people -- a product of the Feeling function they most readily show to the world. On the contrary, INFJs are true introverts, who can only be emotionally intimate and fulfilled with a chosen few from among their long-term friends, family, or obvious "soul mates." While instinctively courting the personal and organizational demands continually made upon them by others, at intervals INFJs will suddenly withdraw into themselves, sometimes shutting out even their intimates. This apparent paradox is a necessary escape valve for them, providing both time to rebuild their depleted resources and a filter to prevent the emotional overload to which they are so susceptible as inherent "givers." As a pattern of behavior, it is perhaps the most confusing aspect of the enigmatic INFJ character to outsiders, and hence the most often misunderstood -- particularly by those who have little experience with this rare type.

Due in part to the unique perspective produced by this alternation between detachment and involvement in the lives of the people around them, INFJs may well have the clearest insights of all the types into the motivations of others, for good and for evil. The most important contributing factor to this uncanny gift, however, are the empathic abilities often found in Fs, which seem to be especially heightened in the INFJ type (possibly by the dominance of the introverted N function).

This empathy can serve as a classic example of the two-edged nature of certain INFJ talents, as it can be strong enough to cause discomfort or pain in negative or stressful situations. More explicit inner conflicts are also not uncommon in INFJs; it is possible to speculate that the causes for some of these may lie in the specific combinations of preferences which define this complex type. For instance, there can sometimes be a "tug-of-war" between NF vision and idealism and the J practicality that urges compromise for the sake of achieving the highest priority goals. And the I and J combination, while perhaps enhancing self-awareness, may make it difficult for INFJs to articulate their deepest and most convoluted feelings.

Usually self-expression comes more easily to INFJs on paper, as they tend to have strong writing skills. Since in addition they often possess a strong personal charisma, INFJs are generally well-suited to the "inspirational" professions such as teaching (especially in higher education) and religious leadership. Psychology and counseling are other obvious choices, but overall, INFJs can be exceptionally difficult to pigeonhole by their career paths. Perhaps the best example of this occurs in the technical fields. Many INFJs perceive themselves at a disadvantage when dealing with the mystique and formality of "hard logic", and in academic terms this may cause a tendency to gravitate towards the liberal arts rather than the sciences. However, the significant minority of INFJs who do pursue studies and careers in the latter areas tend to be as successful as their T counterparts, as it is *iNtuition* -- the dominant function for the INFJ type -- which governs the ability to understand abstract theory and implement it creatively.

In their own way, INFJs are just as much "systems builders" as are INTJs; the difference lies in that most INFJ "systems" are founded on human beings and human values, rather than information and technology. Their systems may for these reasons be conceptually "blurrier" than analogous NT ones, harder to measure in strict numerical terms, and easier to take for granted -- yet it is these same underlying reasons which make the resulting contributions to society so vital and profound.

Beneath the quiet exterior, INFJs hold deep convictions about the weightier matters of life.Those who are activists - INFJs gravitate toward such a role - are there for the cause, not for personal glory or political power.

INFJs are champions of the oppressed and downtrodden.They often are found in the wake of an emergency, rescuing those who are in acute distress.INFJs may fantasize about getting revenge on those who victimize the defenseless.The concept of 'poetic justice' is appealing to the INFJ.

"There's something rotten in Denmark." Accurately suspicious about others' motives, INFJs are not easily led.These are the people that you can rarely fool any of the time.Though affable and sympathetic to most, INFJs are selective about their friends. Such a friendship is a symbiotic bond that transcends mere words.

INFJs have a knack for fluency in language and facility in communication. In addition, nonverbal sensitivity enables the INFJ to know and be known by others intimately.

Writing, counseling, public service and even politics are areas where INFJs frequently find their niche.



http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp
http://similarminds.com/jung.html
http://personality-testing.info/tests/JUNG.php


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the last time I took this I was an ISFJ.


----------



## teanigami (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool, almost the same as mine xD


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 28, 2014)

i got ISTJ last time, tried it again and i got ISFP
i think i am more of an ISFP though

"According to Myers-Briggs, ISFPs are peaceful, easygoing people who adopt a "live and let live" approach to life. They enjoy taking things at their own pace and tend to live in the moment. Although quiet, they are pleasant, considerate, caring, and devoted to the people in their lives. Though not inclined to debate or necessarily even air their views, their values are important to them."


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)

I Got INFP


TL;DR description on the INFP personality type




Spoiler



As an INFP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit into your personal value system. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in primarily via your intuition.

INFPs, more than other iNtuitive Feeling types, are focused on making the world a better place for people. Their primary goal is to find out their meaning in life. What is their purpose? How can they best serve humanity in their lives? They are idealists and perfectionists, who drive themselves hard in their quest for achieving the goals they have identified for themselves

INFPs are highly intuitive about people. They rely heavily on their intuitions to guide them, and use their discoveries to constantly search for value in life. They are on a continuous mission to find the truth and meaning underlying things. Every encounter and every piece of knowledge gained gets sifted through the INFP's value system, and is evaluated to see if it has any potential to help the INFP define or refine their own path in life. The goal at the end of the path is always the same - the INFP is driven to help people and make the world a better place.

Generally thoughtful and considerate, INFPs are good listeners and put people at ease. Although they may be reserved in expressing emotion, they have a very deep well of caring and are genuinely interested in understanding people. This sincerity is sensed by others, making the INFP a valued friend and confidante. An INFP can be quite warm with people he or she knows well.

INFPs do not like conflict, and go to great lengths to avoid it. If they must face it, they will always approach it from the perspective of their feelings. In conflict situations, INFPs place little importance on who is right and who is wrong. They focus on the way that the conflict makes them feel, and indeed don't really care whether or not they're right. They don't want to feel badly. This trait sometimes makes them appear irrational and illogical in conflict situations. On the other hand, INFPs make very good mediators, and are typically good at solving other people's conflicts, because they intuitively understand people's perspectives and feelings, and genuinely want to help them.

INFPs are flexible and laid-back, until one of their values is violated. In the face of their value system being threatened, INFPs can become aggressive defenders, fighting passionately for their cause. When an INFP has adopted a project or job which they're interested in, it usually becomes a "cause" for them. Although they are not detail-oriented individuals, they will cover every possible detail with determination and vigor when working for their "cause".

When it comes to the mundane details of life maintenance, INFPs are typically completely unaware of such things. They might go for long periods without noticing a stain on the carpet, but carefully and meticulously brush a speck of dust off of their project booklet.

INFPs do not like to deal with hard facts and logic. Their focus on their feelings and the Human Condition makes it difficult for them to deal with impersonal judgment. They don't understand or believe in the validity of impersonal judgment, which makes them naturally rather ineffective at using it. Most INFPs will avoid impersonal analysis, although some have developed this ability and are able to be quite logical. Under stress, it's not uncommon for INFPs to mis-use hard logic in the heat of anger, throwing out fact after (often inaccurate) fact in an emotional outburst.

INFPs have very high standards and are perfectionists. Consequently, they are usually hard on themselves, and don't give themselves enough credit. INFPs may have problems working on a project in a group, because their standards are likely to be higher than other members' of the group. In group situations, they may have a "control" problem. The INFP needs to work on balancing their high ideals with the requirements of every day living. Without resolving this conflict, they will never be happy with themselves, and they may become confused and paralyzed about what to do with their lives.

INFPs are usually talented writers. They may be awkard and uncomfortable with expressing themselves verbally, but have a wonderful ability to define and express what they're feeling on paper. INFPs also appear frequently in social service professions, such as counselling or teaching. They are at their best in situations where they're working towards the public good, and in which they don't need to use hard logic.

INFPs who function in their well-developed sides can accomplish great and wonderful things, which they will rarely give themselves credit for. Some of the great, humanistic catalysts in the world have been INFPs.

INFPs present a calm, pleasant face to the world. They appear to be tranquil and peaceful to others, with simple desires. In fact, the INFP internally feels his or her life intensely. In the relationship arena, this causes them to have a very deep capacity for love and caring which is not frequently found with such intensity in the other types. The INFP does not devote their intense feelings towards just anyone, and are relatively reserved about expressing their inner-most feelings. They reserve their deepest love and caring for a select few who are closest to them. INFPs are generally laid-back, supportive and nurturing in their close relationships. With Introverted Feeling dominating their personality, they're very sensitive and in-tune with people's feelings, and feel genuine concern and caring for others. Slow to trust others and cautious in the beginning of a relationship, an INFP will be fiercely loyal once they are committed. With their strong inner core of values, they are intense individuals who value depth and authenticity in their relationships, and hold those who understand and accept the INFP's perspectives in especially high regard. INFPs are usually adaptable and congenial, unless one of their ruling principles has been violated, in which case they stop adapting and become staunch defenders of their values. They will be uncharacteristically harsh and rigid in such a situation.

Most INFPs will exhibit the following strengths with regards to relationship issues:

Warmly concerned and caring towards others
Sensitive and perceptive about what others are feeling
Loyal and committed - they want lifelong relationships
Deep capacity for love and caring
Driven to meet other's needs
Strive for "win-win" situations
Nurturing, supportive and encouraging
Likely to recognize and appreciate other's need for space
Able to express themselves well
Flexible and diverse

Most INFPs will exhibit the following weaknesses with regards to relationship issues:

May tend to be shy and reserved
Don't like to have their "space" invaded
Extreme dislike of conflict
Extreme dislike of criticism
Strong need to receive praise and positive affirmation
May react very emotionally to stressful situations
Have difficulty leaving a bad relationship
Have difficulty scolding or punishing others
Tend to be reserved about expressing their feelings
Perfectionistic tendancies may cause them to not give themselves enough credit
Tendency to blame themselves for problems, and hold everything on their own shoulders

INFPs as Friends

INFPs are warm and caring individuals who highly value authenticity and depth in their personal relationships. They are usually quite perceptive about other people's feelings and motives, and are consequently able to get along with all sorts of different people. However, the INFP will keep their true selves reserved from others except for a select few, with whom they will form close and lasting friendships. With their high ideals, they are likely to be drawn to other iNtuitive Feelers for their closer friendships.

With their strong need for harmony and dislike of conflict, INFPs may feel threatened by people with strong Judging and Thinking preferences. Although they're likely to be able to work well professionally with such individuals, they may have difficulty accepting or appreciating them on a personal level. They generally feel a kinship and affinity with other Feeling types.

INFPs will be valued by their confidantes as genuine, altruistic, deep, caring, original individuals.




so...I as looking more into this and INFP is a Healer (role variant)  temperament



Spoiler



Healers are introspective, cooperative, informative, and attentive. Their tranquil and reserved exterior masks a passionate inner life. Healers care deeply about causes that interest them, and they often pursue those causes with selfless devotion. They are highly compassionate and empathetic to the needs of others, seeking to bring peace, health, and integrity to their companions and to society at large. They want to heal the problems that trouble individuals and correct the conflicts that divide social groups.
Healers tend to be private individuals who have a strong sense of right and wrong and an idealistic worldview. They are deeply committed to things that are positive or good and may be inspired to make extraordinary sacrifices in attempts to achieve their ideals. They are prone to errors of fact as they follow their feelings more than they follow logical analysis. However, following their feelings also means that Healers seldom make errors of feeling.
Healers are often misunderstood as children.[1] In practical minded families, their devotion to idealism may be frowned upon and may even be punished. Most other role variants can shrug off the parental expectations that don’t fit them, but Healers are greatly affected by it. They want to please their parents and their siblings and, in attempt to do this, they may mask or hide their differences. This can create inner turmoil within the Healer. Healers are often better at detecting this inner turmoil than other role variants. Healers seek unity of mind, body and spirit, perhaps because of the inner turmoil caused during their upbringing.
Healers are adaptable, patient with complicated situations, and welcoming of new ideas and information. They are impatient with routine details. As they are aware of people’s feelings, Healers relate well with others. They are also comfortable working alone given their private nature. Healers have an interest in scholarly activities and often have exceptional language skills.
Occurring in only about one percent of the population, Healers can easily feel isolated. They value harmony and integrity in human relationships, but often find these values to be out of step with the more concrete pursuits of the rest of the world. Feeling "different," they may wonder whether something is wrong with them. But those differences—an ethical nature, a devotion to ideals, a commitment to harmonious interaction—are in fact some of their greatest strengths.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2014)

I've taken these tests multiple times in the past, always INTJ.


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 28, 2014)

My personality type is: *INFP*.

*Some highlights from the big block of text at the end:*

- focus much of their energy on an inner world dominated by intense feeling and deeply held ethics. They seek an external life that is in keeping with these values.

- They are curious to understand those around them, and so are accepting and flexible except when their values are threatened. 

- based on observations of behavior, notable INFPs may include Princess Diana, George Orwell, Aldous Huxley, Audrey Hepburn (( <3 )), Richard Gere, Albert Schweitzer and Isabel Myers. 

- The polite, reserved exterior of INFPs can at first make them difficult to get to know. They enjoy conversation, however, taking particular delight in the unusual.

- Devoted to those in their inner circle, INFPs guard the emotional well-being of others, consoling those in distress. 

- INFPs develop insights through reflection, and they require substantial time alone to ponder and process new information. 

- Though not always organized, INFPs are meticulous about things they value. Perfectionists, they may have trouble completing a task because it cannot meet their high standards.

I'm surprised by how accurate this is. Holy sugar.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 28, 2014)

INFP in every way


http://www.personalitypage.com/html/portraits.html


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2014)

ISFJ
Introvert - 56%
Sensing - 12%
Feeling - 6%
Judging - 56%


----------



## teanigami (Jan 28, 2014)

We're all introverts I guess?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2014)

teanigami said:


> We're all introverts I guess?



Common for a forum.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 28, 2014)

I am an INTJ. I only took one of the tests, though, so I am not sure how accurate that result is.


----------



## Cou (Jan 28, 2014)

ISFP?????


----------



## Horus (Jan 28, 2014)

...ISFP



> According to Myers-Briggs, ISFPs are peaceful, easygoing people who adopt a "live and let live" approach to life. They enjoy taking things at their own pace and tend to live in the moment. Although quiet, they are pleasant, considerate, caring, and devoted to the people in their lives. Though not inclined to debate or necessarily even air their views, their values are important to them.
> 
> According to Keirsey, Composer Artisans are grounded in the here and now. They are extremely sensitive to their environment, attuned to the perceptions of their five senses even more than other sensing types are. They notice small variations in their physical world or in the people around them. They are very sensitive to balance and understand well what does or does not fit, whether in a work of art or any other aspect of their lives. ISFPs are highly conscious of their companions, but they prefer to allow others to direct their own lives. ISFPs tend to be emotionally well rounded and empathetic toward others.



Well okay then


----------



## Laurina (Jan 28, 2014)

ESFJ: Extravert(33%)  Sensing(12%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(1%)


Spoiler: The Caregiver



The Caregiver


As an ESFJ, your primary mode of living is focused externally, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit in with your personal value system. Your secondary mode is internal, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion.

ESFJs are people persons - they love people. They are warmly interested in others. They use their Sensing and Judging characteristics to gather specific, detailed information about others, and turn this information into supportive judgments. They want to like people, and have a special skill at bringing out the best in others. They are extremely good at reading others, and understanding their point of view. The ESFJ's strong desire to be liked and for everything to be pleasant makes them highly supportive of others. People like to be around ESFJs, because the ESFJ has a special gift of invariably making people feel good about themselves.

The ESFJ takes their responsibilities very seriously, and is very dependable. They value security and stability, and have a strong focus on the details of life. They see before others do what needs to be done, and do whatever it takes to make sure that it gets done. They enjoy these types of tasks, and are extremely good at them.

ESFJs are warm and energetic. They need approval from others to feel good about themselves. They are hurt by indifference and don't understand unkindness. They are very giving people, who get a lot of their personal satisfaction from the happiness of others. They want to be appreciated for who they are, and what they give. They're very sensitive to others, and freely give practical care. ESFJs are such caring individuals, that they sometimes have a hard time seeing or accepting a difficult truth about someone they care about.

With Extraverted Feeling dominating their personality, ESFJs are focused on reading other people. They have a strong need to be liked, and to be in control. They are extremely good at reading others, and often change their own manner to be more pleasing to whoever they're with at the moment.

The ESFJ's value system is defined externally. They usually have very well-formed ideas about the way things should be, and are not shy about expressing these opinions. However, they weigh their values and morals against the world around them, rather than against an internal value system. They may have a strong moral code, but it is defined by the community that they live in, rather than by any strongly felt internal values.

ESFJs who have had the benefit of being raised and surrounded by a strong value system that is ethical and centered around genuine goodness will most likely be the kindest, most generous souls who will gladly give you the shirt off of their back without a second thought. For these individuals, the selfless quality of their personality type is genuine and pure. ESFJs who have not had the advantage of developing their own values by weighing them against a good external value system may develop very questionable values. In such cases, the ESFJ most often genuinely believes in the integrity of their skewed value system. They have no internal understanding of values to set them straight. In weighing their values against our society, they find plenty of support for whatever moral transgression they wish to justify. This type of ESFJ is a dangerous person indeed. Extraverted Feeling drives them to control and manipulate, and their lack of Intuition prevents them from seeing the big picture. They're usually quite popular and good with people, and good at manipulating them. Unlike their ENFJ cousin, they don't have Intuition to help them understand the real consequences of their actions. They are driven to manipulate other to achieve their own ends, yet they believe that they are following a solid moral code of conduct.

All ESFJs have a natural tendency to want to control their environment. Their dominant function demands structure and organization, and seeks closure. ESFJs are most comfortable with structured environments. They're not likely to enjoy having to do things which involve abstract, theoretical concepts, or impersonal analysis. They do enjoy creating order and structure, and are very good at tasks which require these kinds of skills. ESFJs should be careful about controling people in their lives who do not wish to be controlled.

ESFJs respect and believe in the laws and rules of authority, and believe that others should do so as well. They're traditional, and prefer to do things in the established way, rather than venturing into unchartered territory. Their need for security drives their ready acceptance and adherence to the policies of the established system. This tendency may cause them to sometimes blindly accept rules without questioning or understanding them.

An ESFJ who has developed in a less than ideal way may be prone to being quite insecure, and focus all of their attention on pleasing others. He or she might also be very controling, or overly sensitive, imagining bad intentions when there weren't any.

ESFJs incorporate many of the traits that are associated with women in our society. However, male ESFJs will usually not appear feminine at all. On the contrary, ESFJs are typically quite conscious about gender roles and will be most comfortable playing a role that suits their gender in our society. Male ESFJs will be quite masculine (albeit sensitive when you get to know them), and female ESFJs will be very feminine.

ESFJs at their best are warm, sympathetic, helpful, cooperative, tactful, down-to-earth, practical, thorough, consistent, organized, enthusiastic, and energetic. They enjoy tradition and security, and will seek stable lives that are rich in contact with friends and family.


----------



## jamesflin (Jan 28, 2014)

*ENTP.*
Currentlly, the other answers suggest that Introvert (I:E = 11:2) and Feeling (F:T = 10:3) are the most common traits here. Intuition/Sensing and Perceiving/Judging are split down the middle.


----------



## effluo (Jan 28, 2014)

INFJ...

Actually seems pretty accurate to me..


----------



## Byngo (Jan 28, 2014)

I just completed the test. Here's my results~ *I*ntrovert(61%) *S*ensing(31%) *T*hinking(50%) *P*erceiving(17%)

Well... I don't know what to think. lel


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 28, 2014)

I took all three and got INTP twice and ISTP once


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 28, 2014)

ESFP. Extroverted 1%, Sensing 50%, Feeling 12%, Perceiving 78%.

I only took the first of the tests, but I've taken several tests like this in the past and have pretty much always gotten radically different results. This time around, I just made it onto the extroverted side of the spectrum. Yay, me.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 28, 2014)

INTP

Introverted (I) 64.1% Extroverted (E) 35.9%
Intuitive (N) 69.44% Sensing (S) 30.56%
Thinking (T) 57.58% Feeling (F) 42.42%
Perceiving (P) 61.54% Judging (J) 38.46%

"Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.


----------



## Hikari (Jan 28, 2014)

I got ISTJ!

Introvert(78%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(38%) Judging(22%)


----------



## Mary (Jan 28, 2014)

INTJ (Don't remember stats, but my introversion preference was 100%.)


----------



## windfall (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm an INTJ (but sometimes I get INFJ). I feel like I can identify with both though?? 

It's kind of nice seeing so many introverts. Much rarer in real life.


----------



## Beary (Jan 28, 2014)

ISFJ

woooo
I dunno what that means

Ohai Kayla <3

"follows the rules, polite, fears drawing attention to self, dislikes competition, somewhat easily frightened, easily offended, timid, dutiful, private, lower energy, finisher, organized, socially uncomfortable, modest, not confrontational, easily hurt, observer, prone to crying, not spontaneous, does not appreciate strangeness - intolerant to differences, apprehensive, clean, planner, prone to confusion, afraid of many things, responsible, guarded, avoidant, anxious, cautious, suspicious, more interested in relationships and family than intellectual pursuits, not adventurous, fears doing the wrong thing, dislikes change"

ALL TRUE


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2014)

ISTP


Spoiler: What it said



According to Myers-Briggs, ISTPs excel at analyzing situations to reach the heart of a problem so that they can swiftly implement a functional repair, making them ideally suited to the field of engineering. Naturally quiet people, they are interested in understanding how systems operate, focusing on efficient operation and structure. They are open to new information and approaches. But contrary to their seemingly detached natures, ISTPs are often capable of humorously insightful observations about the world around them. They can also be closet *daredevils who gravitate toward fast-moving or risky hobbies (such as bungee jumping, hang gliding, racing, motorcycling, and parachuting), recreational sports (such as downhill skiing, paintball, ice hockey, and scuba diving), and careers (such as aviation and firefighting). *

* ISTPs may sometimes seem to act without regard for procedures, directions, protocol, or even their own safety.* But while their approach may seem haphazard, it is in fact based on a broad store of knowledge developed over time through action and keen observation. ISTPs enjoy self-sufficiency and take pride in developing their own solutions to problems. 

 ISTPs are content to let others live according to their own rules, as long as the favor is reciprocated. ISTPs endure reasonable impositions without complaint—but if their "territory" is encroached upon, eroded, or violated, they defend what they view as rightfully theirs.


I bolded that one part because it's the exact opposite of me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know where to find the percentages.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

Idk ISFP lol

Introvert(22%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(12%)  Perceiving(22)%
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

And again

According to Myers-Briggs, ISFPs are peaceful, easygoing people who adopt a "live and let live" approach to life. They enjoy taking things at their own pace and tend to live in the moment. Although quiet, they are pleasant, considerate, caring, and devoted to the people in their lives. Though not inclined to debate or necessarily even air their views, their values are important to them. 

According to Keirsey, Composer Artisans are grounded in the here and now. They are extremely sensitive to their environment, attuned to the perceptions of their five senses even more than other sensing types are. They notice small variations in their physical world or in the people around them. They are very sensitive to balance and understand well what does or does not fit, whether in a work of art or any other aspect of their lives. ISFPs are highly conscious of their companions, but they prefer to allow others to direct their own lives. ISFPs tend to be emotionally well rounded and empathetic toward others.

The second (#2) one i got istp tho


Introverted (I) 60% Extroverted (E) 40%
Sensing (S) 50% Intuitive (N) 50%
Thinking (T) 53.13% Feeling (F) 46.88%
Perceiving (P) 59.46% Judging (J) 40.54%

Your type is: INTP

INTP - "Architect". Greatest precision in thought and language. Can readily discern contradictions and inconsistencies. The world exists primarily to be understood. 3.3% of total population.
*If you tied on any of the scales, the current algorithm just breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2014)

I did the third one the first time. Now I did the first test and got almost exact opposite results.

ENTJ

Extravert: 33%
iNtuitive: 38%
Thinking: 12%
Judging: 67%

Am I everything except Feeling? O_O


----------



## Beary (Jan 28, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I did the third one the first time. Now I did the first test and got almost exact opposite results.
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> ...



oh god you have no soul
Kidding kidding xD


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2014)

And the second test

ESTP

Still no feeling. XD



Spoiler: What it said



Extroverted (E) 54.29% Introverted (I) 45.71%
 Sensing (S) 52.78% Intuitive (N) 47.22%
 Thinking (T) 65.79% Feeling (F) 34.21%
 Perceiving (P) 51.22% Judging (J) 48.78%

"Promotor". Action! When present, things begin to happen. Fiercely competitive. Entrepreneur. Often uses shock effect to get attention. Negotiator par excellence. 4.3% of total population.


Hm... Veeeery interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



beary509 said:


> oh god you have no soul
> Kidding kidding xD



Um... I have feelings. Sometimes. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

So overall I'm:
ISTP
ENTJ
ESTP
Overall pretty random.


----------



## teanigami (Jan 28, 2014)

windfall said:


> It's kind of nice seeing so many introverts. Much rarer in real life.



Definitely! Not to say extroverts are less interesting, but it's nice to be around similar people who understand what it is. A lot of people assume that if you're an introvert, you don't talk to people. That's not really the case.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm INTJ.

Introvert (89%)
Intuitive (34%)
Thinking (79%)
Judging (22%)

Ha, I'm no Abnegation.
Nor Candor.

Edit: As of a few seconds ago. I managed to get a Thinking (100%) a few years ago, along with an introversion of 100%.


----------



## Beary (Jan 28, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I'm INTJ.
> 
> Introvert (89%)
> Intuitive (34%)
> ...



You be Euradite!


----------



## demoness (Jan 28, 2014)

I did everything and it looks like I'm caught between INFJ and ENFJ.

First:

Your Type
INFJ
Introvert(33%)  iNtuitive(56%)  Feeling(44%)  Judging(44%)
•	You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
•	You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (56%)
•	You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (44%)
•	You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

Second:

Extroverted (E) 50% Introverted (I) 50%
Intuitive (N) 57.58% Sensing (S) 42.42%
Feeling (F) 56.67% Thinking (T) 43.33%
Judging (J) 63.33% Perceiving (P) 36.67%
**If you tied on any of the scales, the current algorithm just breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results

So I refreshed and got ENFJ.  Third result yielded INFJ.  I agree that aspects of both could fit my bill, if not predominantly INFJ.


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm an INFP ^^


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 29, 2014)

I got:

ISTJ
Introvert(95%)  Sensing(25%)  Thinking(75%)  Judging(22%)


----------



## radical6 (Jan 29, 2014)

INTJ
used to be an ISTJ though

idk..i feel like im both kinda? its just one diff between the letters but anyway
INTJs are often seen as highly intelligent and perplexingly mysterious. (OH MY GOd NO WAYi s tht me..)
INTJ personalities are perfectionists and they enjoy improving ideas and systems they come in contact with (okay yes im a huge perfectionist bc im a virgo too lmao)
INTJ personalities also often shoulder the burden of making important decisions without consulting their peers.  (i do this a lot..im sorry. i just..want to do it..)
INTJs dislike rules and artificial limitations – everything should be questionable and open to re-evaluation. (funny bc i believe ISTJs love rules but i guess yeah this is me? i use to obey rules all the time but like. now i dont follow them a lot..imsorry)


----------



## windfall (Jan 29, 2014)

teanigami said:


> Definitely! Not to say extroverts are less interesting, but it's nice to be around similar people who understand what it is. A lot of people assume that if you're an introvert, you don't talk to people. That's not really the case.



Exactly! People just assume introvert = shy/antisocial/anxiety/etc but all introvert really means is that we recharge our energy by being alone, and being around people drains our energy. But I don't mind being around people, nor do I mind talking. It's just that sometimes I gotta be alone sometimes xD 

We all need someone to balance out our lives, haha. Introverts and extroverts both!


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 29, 2014)

ESFP 
extroverted (54.05%)
sensing (51.28%)
feeling (61.11%)
perceiving (58.97%)

I sort of consider myself an introvert, though. >> I sort of go back and forth between wanting to be alone and wanting to be around people all the time.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 29, 2014)

I got:
*ISFP*
Introvert(100%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(62%)  Perceiving(11)%
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

(I used this link: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp )


----------



## harime (Jan 29, 2014)

ISTJ
Introvert(67%)  Sensing(50%)  Thinking(50%)  Judging(11%)

    You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
    You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
    You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
    You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## Minties (Jan 29, 2014)

INFJ
Introvert(33%)  Intuitive(38%)  Feeling(50%)  Judging(44%)


----------



## Wanderlust (Jan 29, 2014)

I got ISTJ. I've taken tests like these before and this is the first time I've ever gotten a T.


----------



## unravel (Jan 29, 2014)

ISTJ - "Trustee". Decisiveness in practical affairs. Guardian of time- honored institutions. Dependable. 11.6% of total population.
Link: http://similarminds.com/jung.html

ISTJ
Introvert(33%)  Sensing(1%)  Thinking(62%)  Judging(67%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)
Link: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp
Uhhh I think I screwed 1%? wtf??


----------



## Lauren (Jan 29, 2014)

ISFP
Introvert(56%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(12%)  Perceiving(44)%


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm an INTP


----------



## Mino (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I've taken these tests multiple times in the past, always INTJ.



You're INTJ too? We should date.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm INTJ

Introvert - 67%
Intuitive - 38%
Thinking - 38%
Judging - 22%


----------



## Mao (Jan 29, 2014)

ISFJ last time I took one (yesterday for a giveaway lol) I am going to be truthful, my friendliness was very, very low.

Anyways, I tried a different site and here's what I got:
The Nurturer

You have a strong need to belong, and you very loyal.
 A good listener, you excel at helping others in practical ways.
 In your spare time, you enjoy engaging your senses through art, cooking, and music.
 You find it easy to be devoted to one person... a partner who you do special things for.

In love, you express your emotions through actions.
 Taking care of someone is how you love them. And you do it well!

At work, you do well in a structured environment. You complete tasks well and on time.
 You would make a good interior designer, chef, or child psychologist.

How you see yourself: Competent, dependable, and detail oriented

When other people don't get you, they see you as: Boring, dominant, and stuck in a rut (so true for boring but I am not dominant. Actually, I'm far from dominant o_o


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 29, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I got:
> *ISFP*
> Introvert(100%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(62%)  Perceiving(11)%
> You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
> ...



From http://personality-testing.info/tests/JUNG.php I got *INFP*

From http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/newmb.pl I got *INFP*
Introverted (I) 80.65% Extroverted (E) 19.35%
Intuitive (N) 52.63% Sensing (S) 47.37%
Feeling (F) 72.73% Thinking (T) 27.27%
Perceiving (P) 51.43% Judging (J) 48.57%
"Questor". High capacity for caring. Emotional face to the world. High sense of honor derived from internal values. 4.4% of total population


----------



## Mariah (Jan 29, 2014)

ISTJ
Introvert(78%)  Sensing(75%)  Thinking(75%)  Judging(1%)


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I took those tests and got INFJ(1st test), INFP(2nd test) and ISFP(3rd test).


----------



## Farobi (Jan 30, 2014)

ISTJ
Introvert(100%)  Sensing(12%)  Thinking(25%)  Judging(11%)

i messed up somewhere?? i dont consider myself much of an introvert but ok


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 30, 2014)

ISTJ


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 30, 2014)

woah this is hella complicated. ima pass because im dumb. k have a nice day.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm an ISFJ, apparently. ^^


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 30, 2014)

I believe mine is INTJ.  I generally always get the same exact answer.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 30, 2014)

ENTP *shakes ass*

(Pretty surprising actually)


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 30, 2014)

Extravert(67%)  Sensing(38%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(11%)

that was the first one. 72 questions, geez...


----------



## Wataru (Jan 30, 2014)

ENFP nobody here got it  btw I'M UNIQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## vexnir (Jan 30, 2014)

Last time I took it I was an INTP.


----------



## Elov (Jan 30, 2014)

I always get INFP. c:


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 2, 2014)

I did all three tests and came out with 3 different results.


This is from the Personality-testing website:
ESTJs are practical, realistic, and matter-of-fact, with a natural head for business or mechanics. Though they are not interested in subjects they see no use for, they can apply themselves when necessary. They like to organize and run activities. ESTJs make good administrators, especially if they remember to consider others' feelings and points of view, which they often miss. 

According to Keirsey, ESTJs are civic-minded individuals who dedicate themselves to maintaining the institutions behind a smooth-running society. They are defenders of the status quo and strong believers in rules and procedures. ESTJs are outgoing and do not hesitate to communicate their opinions and expectations to others.




This is from Similar Minds:
Extroverted (E) 58.14% Introverted (I) 41.86%
Intuitive (N) 52.38% Sensing (S) 47.62%
Thinking (T) 56.41% Feeling (F) 43.59%
Perceiving (P) 57.14% Judging (J) 42.86%

ENTP - "Inventor". Enthusiastic interest in everything and always sensitive to possibilities. Non-conformist and innovative. 3.2% of the total population.


This is from Humanmetrics: 
ENFJ: 
Extravert(11%)  iNtuitive(50%)  Feeling(12%)  Judging(11%)
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (11%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

INFJ.


----------



## Maku (Feb 3, 2014)

ENTJ.

Extravert - 67%
Intuitive - 38%
Thinking - 1%
Judging - 22%


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2014)

ISFJ

Introvert(33%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(12%)  Judging(1%)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 3, 2014)

ISFP



Spoiler



According to Myers-Briggs, ISFPs are peaceful, easygoing people who adopt a "live and let live" approach to life. They enjoy taking things at their own pace and tend to live in the moment. Although quiet, they are pleasant, considerate, caring, and devoted to the people in their lives. Though not inclined to debate or necessarily even air their views, their values are important to them. 

According to Keirsey, Composer Artisans are grounded in the here and now. They are extremely sensitive to their environment, attuned to the perceptions of their five senses even more than other sensing types are. They notice small variations in their physical world or in the people around them. They are very sensitive to balance and understand well what does or does not fit, whether in a work of art or any other aspect of their lives. ISFPs are highly conscious of their companions, but they prefer to allow others to direct their own lives. ISFPs tend to be emotionally well rounded and empathetic toward others.


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

ESFP

Extravert (100%)
Sensing (1%)
Feeling (38%)
Perceiving (11%)


----------



## easpa (Feb 4, 2014)

ISTJ.

I seem to score differently every time I take this test. e.o


----------



## Draegan (Feb 4, 2014)

I just took it and got ISTP.


----------



## Miley (Feb 4, 2014)

ENFJ for sure

I don't like being to myself I'm a sociable person I like to put myself out there and make lots of friends (E)
(N) yeah I forget what intuition "does" on this test
(F) I tend to think with my feelings rather than my head a lot 
(J) same as (N), forget what it "does"


It's been a while since I've talked about this test thing

*I've taken the test many times in the past and it's always been the same thing


----------



## Isabella (Feb 4, 2014)

ENFP every time. 

Extroverted (E) 58.06% 
Intuitive (N) 59.38% 
Feeling (F) 66.67% 
Perceiving (P) 73.53%


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 4, 2014)

I got ENFJ, though only a slight lean to E over I. 

There was other information, but most of it paled in comparison to the complete mismatch of celebrities it suggested. Oprah, Morgan freeman, Helena Bonham Carter <3, NIGELLA LAWSON! xD and then of all things the "Minister of Propaganda in Nazi Germany"

I don't even.


----------



## teanigami (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL the maker of the test is in INFJ just like me. Weird...

More INFJ's: The author of Frankenstein (Mary Shelley/Wollstonecraft), Thomas Jefferson, HITLER, Osama Bin Laden, Marilyn Manson, George Harrison, Martin Luther King Jr, Adam Sandler, Audrey Hepburn... Just to name a few.


----------



## pacifiedseat (Jun 6, 2014)

I took the test through CPP  awhile ago and if I remember correctly I got ENJF but I barely made the E.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

According to Myers-Briggs, INFPs focus much of their energy on an inner world dominated by intense feeling and deeply held ethics. They seek an external life that is in keeping with these values. Loyal to the people and causes important to them, INFPs can quickly spot opportunities to implement their ideals. They are curious to understand those around them, and so are accepting and flexible except when their values are threatened.*According to Keirsey, based on observations of behavior, notable INFPs may include Princess Diana, George Orwell, Aldous Huxley, Audrey Hepburn, Richard Gere, Albert Schweitzer and Isabel Myers.*The polite, reserved exterior of INFPs can at first make them difficult to get to know. They enjoy conversation, however, taking particular delight in the unusual. When INFPs are in a sociable mood, their humor and charm shine through. Disposed to like people and to avoid conflict, INFPs tend to make pleasant company.*Devoted to those in their inner circle, INFPs guard the emotional well-being of others, consoling those in distress. Guided by their desire for harmony, INFPs prefer to be flexible unless their ethics are violated. Then, they become passionate advocates for their beliefs. They are often able to sway the opinions of others through tact, diplomacy, and an ability to see varying sides of an issue.*INFPs develop these insights through reflection, and they require substantial time alone to ponder and process new information. While they can be quite patient with complex material, they are generally bored by routine. Though not always organized, INFPs are meticulous about things they value. Perfectionists, they may have trouble completing a task because it cannot meet their high standards. They may even go back to a completed project after the deadline so they can improve it.*INFPs are creative types and often have a gift for language. As introverts, they may prefer to express themselves through writing. Their dominant Feeling drives their desire to communicate, while their auxiliary intuition supplies the imagination. Having a talent for symbolism, they enjoy metaphors and similes. They continually seek new ideas and adapt well to change. They prefer working in an environment that values these gifts and allows them to make a positive difference in the world, according to their personal beliefs.

Apparently I'm an INFP.


This is too accurate.


----------



## goodra (Jun 6, 2014)

ISFJ

Introverted (I) 76% Extroverted (E) 24%
Sensing (S) 68% Intuitive (N) 32%
Feeling (F) 56% Thinking (T) 44%
Judging (J) 61% Perceiving (P) 39%

got this in 2 of the tests, and infj in the first one. isfj seems more accurate

i also heard you're very likely to get infj in the first test, but i don't know if it's true or not


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 6, 2014)

I've taken this multiple times, and I've always gotten INTJ. I just took it again, and I got:
Introvert- 78%
Intuitive- 62%
Thinking- 25%
Judging- 56%


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 6, 2014)

ISFP
Introvert(22%)  Sensing(38%)  Feeling(50%)  Perceiving(22%)


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 6, 2014)

I always end up getting INTP or ISTP, but I think ISTP fits me a bit better.


----------



## Improv (Jun 6, 2014)

I've gotten INFJ after taking the test 4 times over a span of two years.

I think it fits me pretty well.


----------



## chillv (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm INFP



Spoiler



According to Myers-Briggs, INFPs focus much of their energy on an inner world dominated by intense feeling and deeply held ethics. They seek an external life that is in keeping with these values. Loyal to the people and causes important to them, INFPs can quickly spot opportunities to implement their ideals. They are curious to understand those around them, and so are accepting and flexible except when their values are threatened. 

According to Keirsey, based on observations of behavior, notable INFPs may include Princess Diana, George Orwell, Aldous Huxley, Audrey Hepburn, Richard Gere, Albert Schweitzer and Isabel Myers. 

The polite, reserved exterior of INFPs can at first make them difficult to get to know. They enjoy conversation, however, taking particular delight in the unusual. When INFPs are in a sociable mood, their humor and charm shine through. Disposed to like people and to avoid conflict, INFPs tend to make pleasant company. 

Devoted to those in their inner circle, INFPs guard the emotional well-being of others, consoling those in distress. Guided by their desire for harmony, INFPs prefer to be flexible unless their ethics are violated. Then, they become passionate advocates for their beliefs. They are often able to sway the opinions of others through tact, diplomacy, and an ability to see varying sides of an issue. 

INFPs develop these insights through reflection, and they require substantial time alone to ponder and process new information. While they can be quite patient with complex material, they are generally bored by routine. Though not always organized, INFPs are meticulous about things they value. Perfectionists, they may have trouble completing a task because it cannot meet their high standards. They may even go back to a completed project after the deadline so they can improve it. 

INFPs are creative types and often have a gift for language. As introverts, they may prefer to express themselves through writing. Their dominant Feeling drives their desire to communicate, while their auxiliary intuition supplies the imagination. Having a talent for symbolism, they enjoy metaphors and similes. They continually seek new ideas and adapt well to change. They prefer working in an environment that values these gifts and allows them to make a positive difference in the world, according to their personal beliefs.



Sounds pretty accurate to me


----------



## DiamondStSphinx (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, I am apparently going against the grain. I'm an ENFJ.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2014)

I am an _INFP_


----------



## Smokey (Jun 7, 2014)

Almost always get INTP like the special snowflake I probably wish I was.
The MBTI seems really black and white, and it's very outdated. With the information given (I'm INTP), I could either be 100%I N T and P, or I could be just a percentage short of being ESFJ.
As an alternative to this test, I'd recommend looking at the Five Factor Model. It just seems way better.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 7, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I think the last time I took this I was an ISFJ.



Same! Imma ISFJ.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 8, 2014)

ISTJ!


----------



## Aerious (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm like the only ESFP in this forum ;;


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 8, 2014)

INTP


----------



## Aradai (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm a ESFJ. The description is so on-point, it's scary.


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm INFP. Not sure if that suits me or not.


----------



## Darumy (Jun 8, 2014)

INTP. It doesn't show much on internet until I'm arguing whoops.

Translation: big childish nerdlord



Oh and, if you're posting this on an internet game forum, it's much more likely the introvert count will outweigh the the extroverts for obvious reasons. Last time I posted this, I only found two extroverts, haha.


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 8, 2014)

INFP ^^


----------



## Katastique (Jun 8, 2014)

Always INFJ


----------



## Hajra (Jun 8, 2014)

also INFJ


----------



## Chromie (Jun 8, 2014)

ISFJ whatever it means.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

ISFP.


> According to Myers-Briggs, ISFPs are peaceful, easygoing people who adopt a "live and let live" approach to life. They enjoy taking things at their own pace and tend to live in the moment. Although quiet, they are pleasant, considerate, caring, and devoted to the people in their lives. Though not inclined to debate or necessarily even air their views, their values are important to them.
> 
> According to Keirsey, Composer Artisans are grounded in the here and now. They are extremely sensitive to their environment, attuned to the perceptions of their five senses even more than other sensing types are. They notice small variations in their physical world or in the people around them. They are very sensitive to balance and understand well what does or does not fit, whether in a work of art or any other aspect of their lives. ISFPs are highly conscious of their companions, but they prefer to allow others to direct their own lives. ISFPs tend to be emotionally well rounded and empathetic toward others.



pretty accurate


----------



## Beary (Jun 8, 2014)

> Spoiler: ISTJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god, that is so exact, it's terrifying.
I always need detailed instructions or I can't focus in school, but all my projects get done on time if I know what to do.
I also have trouble from looking at other peoples perspectives.

THIS IS SCARY.


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm an INTJ. I think it's fairly accurate, but I don't really think of myself as aloof or reserved.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2014)

ISTP
Introvert(78%)  Sensing(25%)  Thinking(25%)  Perceiving(33%)


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

Isfp on one and Isfj one another one :>


----------



## Titi (Jun 11, 2014)

I got: Introvert(56%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Thinking(25%)  Perceiving(22%) 
INTP.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 11, 2014)

ESFP apparently. 

It's only because I get lonely really easily though and prefer people around.

edit: but then I got ISFP in another test… hmm they can't seem to decide if i'm an introvert or an extrovert :S


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 11, 2014)

last time I took it I was intp, the same as albert einstein.

it was pretty accurate, the only thing I disagreed with about it was my lack of compassion/emotion. i definitely feel a ****ton a emo ti on and compassion, im just bad at expressi ng it yk


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 11, 2014)

Introvert(67%) Intuitive(12%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(22%) or INTP


----------



## Zakarri (Jun 11, 2014)

ENTJ.

Although, I think personality types can be kind of deceiving. They're not too accurate unless you're far into your letters, and even then there can be a lot of discrepancies.


----------

